# Rome SDS bindings??



## Guest

which bindings???


most of romes stuff gets a hellll yes.


----------



## jmacphee9

all of there alumin heel cup stuff is solid, ive never heard a single thing on the new plastic ones though


----------



## squishydonut

jmacphee9 said:


> all of there alumin heel cup stuff is solid, ive never heard a single thing on the new plastic ones though


which models did they change to plastic?


----------



## legallyillegal

Shift and United are on the unibody platform.


----------



## Guest

Yes for sure. I like the 390.


----------



## Flick Montana

Arsenals for a great stiff ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

390's are A+


----------



## sizzle

Just rode my 390s for the first time a few hours ago. I bought them because of the recommendations on this board, and they definitely didn't disappoint.


----------



## snowjeeper

i can say they have lots of room for adjustment on boot size and straps and stuff. very solid, probably will ride on them for the first time on sunday.


----------



## Zee

Rome are the best binding out there, with the most rider oriented and customer focused company. I broke one of my binding mounting blocks, and they sent me a set of 4 new ones, no questions asked. I have had these binding for over 2 years, they are way out of warranty. Rome is an excellent company!


----------

